
React Native: A developer's perspective - pvinis
https://medium.com/modeso/react-native-a-mobile-developers-perspective-b2c042e03a3
======
hacktothefuture
Thanks for a great write up! Looks like you covered the topic fairly and
objectively. Coming from the Java/.Net world where framework stability and
documentation have always been a priority the items covered in this piece have
always the biggest hurdle for me in moving to javascript based
frameworks/environments.

Looks like React Native continues this tradition.

